# Happy First Birthday Dasher!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well my little boy turns 1 today, he is no longer my baby puppy but my big man! He has grown up to such a gorgeous dog outside and in. Unfortunately it has been raining 3 days straight here so we are able to get Dasher out to celebrate but we are going to get to the park to play or chase squirrels (Dasher's favorite activity!) We do have some toys to open later (even one to occupy Dora while Dasher gets his bday presents!) and we will have some cookies to pass out. Here is a little video of Dasher thru his past several months growing into the adorable one year old he is today!

Happy Birthday Dasher!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Good lord has a year already passed? Happy birthday Dasher!!!!!! He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dasher! Gosh, I can't believe he's a year already...time flies.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, so cute! I can't believe he's a year old already. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh what a cutie!!! Happy Birthday Dasher!!! arty:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy First birthday Dasher!
You are one good-lookin stud.
Tell your momma the I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Dasher!!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace::whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DASHER!!*​Ryan​


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dasher! I love your video!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday stud muffin.* eace:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cute video...Happy Birthday Dasher!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dasher!!! arty: I loved watching you grow up in the video. You sure do enjoy life! Have a fun-filled day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum: HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOT STUFF! :drum::juggle:

He sure is a handsome guy Amanda! Loved the video!:thumb:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dasher!!! 
I think of you each and every time I hear the "Dashers" Insurance company ads on TV.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I can't believe the Dashman is one today!!! Happy birthday you dashing pup you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MY, Me too - Dasher is REALLY one already?????? Wow 

Have a wonderful day Mr. Dasher!!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Olivia and your "mini-me" twin Havanna say, "Happy Birthday, Dasher!!!" arty:arty:arty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY DASHER!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't believe he is a year old! What a handsome boy. Great video! I hope you have a great birthday Dasher!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dasher! What a cute video. Benji was so excited to see Autumn and Dahser playing. He started sniff and kiss the screen.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Happy 1st Birthday Dasher :whoo:*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

On Dasher, On Dora, On Belle....FLY HIGH AS YOU CELEBRATE DASHER'S FIRST BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> On Dasher, On Dora, On Belle....FLY HIGH AS YOU CELEBRATE DASHER'S FIRST BIRTHDAY!!!!


LOVE IT!!!

Hope you have a wonderful B-Day Dasher.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, big boy!!!

We hope you enjoy your special day. Tori sends lots of ear lickies and a picture so you won't forget "the good ol' days" :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes and Leslie thanks for the photo-we both miss LA today as it has rained 3 days in a row. It finally cleared off this afternoon since Dasher wanted to go out to play for his birthday. I took Dash to lunch (chick fil a!!!) We also went to the pet store and bought some dog food, the owner wanted to give Dash a birthday treat but he said no thanks to doggy treats after chicken strips with mom! We were also able to do a little squirrel treeing when the weather cleared. We opened presents and I have to say the cheap 88 cent ball is probably his favorite  However, Dash took one toy out of the bag and became so worried Dora was going to get it, he took off before the rest!!! He distracted Dora with the new toy and got her bone and then wanted nothing to do with new toys. He had the only decent bully we have around here. Dora sure enjoyed getting into the rest of his toys for him


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dasher


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Birthday handsome Dasher!!!* Glad you had a good day


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, happy birthday to the DashMan! He's such a wonderful dog!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy first birthday handsome and hilarious Dasher!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dasher. Love the video.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dasher is too funny! He sounds like he has such a wonderful personality (from all your posts, not just this one). I love that you went to Chick Fil-A! It's what I miss most about living in Baltimore... yeah, there's really NOTHING in Baltimore, LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dasher! You are AB FAB!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hava Happy 1st Birthday Dasher! eace: arty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! Where did that year go? I can't think of a better present than you and Jim (and the girls) for Dasher. You are great parents!!! Will you adopt me?!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Dasher!!! I can't beleive it has been a year already. It goes by soo fast doesn't it. Betzie will be one next month. Give home some belly rubs from all of us here!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- Chick Fil A has these yummy peppermint milkshakes right now... bad! Cali made me addicted to In n Out Burger- almost every time I visited Leslie, I arrived with a milkshake. Okay milkshake milkshake milkshake- do I see my new years resolution already?

Amy- I thought the chicken strips would scare you off! And around here everything is BBQ or can one survive on fried okra? I am so picturing you in the back of my CRV between Belle, Dora, and Dash!!! <BG> Violet has to come too and she can bring a chicken


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Dasher!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday, Dasher!! I am glad that I got to meet you when you were a California dog. Butus and Roxie send their best wishes, too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Dash!!! You rock big guy!
Vinny and Lulu


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dasher!!!!!!! He is so cute!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dasher!!!

Riley sends ear lickies and I send belly rubs! :biggrin1:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

What a little pistol!! He made my morning! Happy Belated Birthday Dasher!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You have grown into a very handsome young man! I love the video.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, it's hard to believe it's a year already but it does go so fast. Sorry I'm late to the party but Happy, Happy Birthday baby (oops, excuse me -- little man!)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DASHER!!! You are surely loved here on the havanese forum


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DASHER!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dasher!!!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy BDay Stud!!! Loved the video, he has grown up so fast!


----------

